# Three embryo transfer tales!



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi ladies,

We're just about to start our first ICSI treatment and have been told that as I am 40, we can have 3 embryos transferred if we wish, so need to think about whether we would want that. Now I want to optimise our chances as much as possible but the reality of this is a chance of triplets, which kinda scared me a bit!

I was wondering if anyone who has had 3 embryos transferred could tell me their treatment outcome please? 

The part I am not sure of is that the clinic has told me I have very good fertility levels for my age, with a good ovarian reserve and my AMH being 29.3. I'd definitely have 3 put back to maximise our chances but if I still have a pretty good fertility score, is it more likely for all 3 to take!? 

Thanks in advance. x


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

I had DEIVF and 3 day 3 embryos put back put back and only 1 baby.


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

i have had 3 blasts put back, BFN and then 4 blasts put back. 1 hrtbt until 9.2 wkz when mmc was diagnosed 
. 
realisticwlly, however many you have put back it ls a 50/50 chance f 1, 2, 3 etc. 
good luck with your decision 
xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i was offered three back due to my age, but only had two each time. 
you need to think about frosties... putting three back eg versus two back and freezing one.. you might want more in the freezer for later? the problem isn't triplets, the chance of that is low, but the chance of a bfn means you could be sitting there wishing you'd put one back and still had two to try with. i'm not saying don't put three back, just maybe wait til you see your embryo numbers before deciding. if you have loads you can put more back, if only a few you might want more turns rather than all your eggs in one basket...
good luck


----------



## churchmouse41 (Jan 10, 2014)

My first to attempts I transferred two. Third time I transferred 3 good quality 3 day embies. At 6 week scan there were two sacs/fetal poles but only one heart beat  (whose snores I can hear over the monitor right now!). I did not want twins (or triplets - gulp) but with two failed attempts and time marching on I got a little bullish. Xx


----------



## Princessbubs (Jan 17, 2013)

I've had 4 transferred and had a singleton!xxxx


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for the replies ladies. It's really interesting to hear how it went for you all. Hadn't really thought about the freezing side goldbunny, so thanks for that. We've got over a month to mull it over but will definitely be taking into consideration how many we have and their quality. x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

4 put back and just 1 took (obviously split into identical twins) but you have a very very low chance for all 3 to take, in fact don't think I've ever seen anyone with own egg triplets aged over 35 on here.


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi i had 3 in first cycle  bfn, 3 in second cycle triplets!!!! All born health baby girls, so i had both outcomes.  Trips hard work but do able xxx


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

I had three put back because it was that or destroy number 3 as we couldn't freeze it (not good enough for freezing). But 1&2 were top quality. We decided if nothing implanted we'd always wonder about number three so we went for it. Turned out on my first scan there were three sacks... but on subsequent scans just two heartbeats. I'm nearly 12 weeks pregnant with twins now. 

I'd say the decision should be based on quality of the blasts you put back. If they are all low quality definitely put back three, if you have all good quality then freeze what you can.


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks again for your comments. Congrats to everyone who had successful cycles. We've decided that we're not going to worry about it for now and make a decision once we know how many we have and their quality. Getting excited now!   x


----------

